# Airport Utility can't find Airport Express base station



## jdr (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm trying to set up my base station so I can access the internet wirelessly and I'm having some difficulty. 

Here's some background:
I've got Comcast cable high-speed internet. I can connect to the internet through an Ethernet connection with no problem. I'm on an Intel Macbook Pro, running OS 10.5.6. My AirPort Express base station is white (purchased in July 2007). I've used it in the past with no problems but I just moved and had the Comcast installed so I need to set up a new wireless connection.

I've tried going through the Network settings in System Prefs to no avail. When I launch AirPort Utility (v 5.4.1) it immediately starts scanning and says it can't find any Apple wireless devices. I've tried this process with AirPort on and off, I've reset the base station and the cable modem. When the Ethernet cable is connected to the base station the light is solid green.

I've looked in multiple forums and read through the manuals with no luck.

Please help!

Thanks.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Mar 12, 2009)

How close are you to the base and can you use the wifi somewhere else?


----------



## jdr (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm right next to the base station. And I can't use the base anywhere else as it has to be connected to the cable modem.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Mar 12, 2009)

I mean can you go to some business that has wifi (McDonalds, etc...) and use it there?  If not then your Airport Card in your Mac is not setup right.


----------



## jdr (Mar 12, 2009)

Ah, sorry. Yes, I can use wifi just fine. And up until about a month I was using my base station just fine. It just happened when I moved and got new internet service.


----------



## tenfour (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello Jdr
I  came across your base station thread while trying to solve the same problem and was wondering if you managed to find a solution, and if so would you mind forwarding me the info.
thanks


----------



## jdr (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi tenfour,

It was actually a simple fix, but I have to credit my brother for it, even though he's a PC guy. He's just more knowledgeable about networking than me. Regardless, I find it fairly disappointing that I couldn't find anything despite my best efforts at searching.

All you need to do is attach a network cable directly from your machine into the base station. Then launch the Airport manager utility and reset everything from there.


----------



## tenfour (Jun 2, 2009)

Good morning jdr

Thanks for the tip, after numerous attempts I finally got the thing to work, hard to believe something that's meant to be so simple can turn out to be so difficult. 

thanks again
t4


----------



## sorenhebsgaard (May 6, 2010)

Hello

I just stumbled across this thread in my search.

I'm in a house with several accesspoints, but all are a part of the same network with the same SSID.

We have four apple airport devices in the house - three express and one time capsule. Usually I can see all of them in iTunes, Airfoil and in Airport Utility, but sometimes I don't see any of them. Like now.

My airport express is connected by LAN to the main router, I have disabled the wireless function on the Airport Express itself, and I only use it for playing music.

So the music goes: macbook -> router (wirelessly), then router -> AE (by LAN)

Do you guys have any idea why I don't see any of the devices? 

Søren


----------



## whoisbotsman (Jul 6, 2010)

Ooops, posted to wrong thread, sorry


----------



## WiseGuy... (Dec 21, 2010)

sorenhebsgaard said:


> Hello
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread in my search.
> 
> ...


Is something (like a firewall) blocking UDP port 192 and/or TCP port 5009?


----------

